# Lightroom and locked files



## jam2000 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am new to lightroom and am trying to delete photos from lightroom and from the hard drive.

Most of my photos (jpg) are 'locked' - if I go to 'get info', the locked box under general is clicked. What I have found is that lightroom will not delete these photos. If I uncheck the locked box, I can delete the photos.

With lots of photos, I don't want to do this one by one. There must be a way to change deselect 'locked' for all files within a folder?

Thanks


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

It is not a good policy to start two threads on the same topic. Yes you give more info here but you should have just editted in the other thread.

To help it would be good to know something about you set up particularly you OS level.....


----------



## jam2000 (Jun 2, 2012)

understood, just wasn't sure which forum it belonged in.


----------

